# Will live in South Korea for the next year, will Kindle work???



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I purchased the Kindle International version specifically because of it's overseas use, but now i'm not sure if it'll even work. Are there any kind of limitations to using a US-bought Kindle in Korea?

my sub questions:
1. Can i buy ebooks on Amazon.com and then transfer them via usb to my Kindle in Korea?
2. Will the 3G work? South Korea is colored in dark purple on their coverage map
3. Does the amazon store restrict IP addresses? I have a US credit card and everything, but if they restrict my IP i'm


Spoiler



fcuked


4. Why do so many people have issues overseas with the Kindle? Can't you just transfer stuff via usb?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm sure there's been someone here on KB who's used their Kindle in Korea without a problem. Hopefully they'll see this post and respond. But if Whispernet doesn't work in the area you're going to, I see no reason why you can't download and transfer via USB. Amazon allow their US customers to buy when overseas and I've never seen any mention of there being a restriction as to the country in that situation. All the difficulties non-US customers have had seem to be related only to Whispernet coverage.

If in doubt give Kindle CS a call (not the main Amazon CS) and I'm sure they'll be able to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our senior members -- as in been on the board a long time, not old  -- ElLector is in Korea now, I believe with his Kindle.  He has the US only version but has, I understand, used it with no problems from there.  Yes, you can transfer material via USB without any issues.  And, of course, you can just make sure it's thoroughly loaded up before you go. . . . .

Now, if you have the Global/International version -- basically just a different radio -- you may even be able to use WN there, depending.  Look on the product page at Amazon and see if they have providers in Korea that they've made agreements with.  There's a drop list for various countries which will give you probably all the information you need.  Look at what it says about Korea and about US.  You'll want to keep your address in the US since you are a US person just going temporarily overseas; there may be a charge for downloads while you're out of the country though I believe I've heard recently that they are NOT doing that any more.  For non-US persons books will cost more because the higher phone charges and some taxes Amazon has to pay the countries are rolled into the prices so that there are not separately stated charges.  

Good luck but, please, in the future, don't use naughty words here  -- even if you scramble the letters.   

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

lol, sorry about the swear    i know how to get censor filters 222well

and thanks for the infor. i'm fairly tech savvy, but the only reason i asked about the usability in korea is bc the kindle international website has nothing available for korea. You can choose a country of choice and see how it operates there...but it's very unclear. and yet korea has one of the best speeds for 3g, it's incredible. i know that it might be for ppl who actually live in korea, but it's still unclear what amazon means.

B&N's NOOK apparently restricts IP addresses overseas, at least that's their customer service said. they said you can't even download their ebooks from the website because they restrict your IP from their online store. i can't verify that myself, but their CS explained it that way


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like Amazon is not yet permitted to sell Kindle to Korea based persons.  But, as I said, you would be keeping your country as "United States" so would certainly be allowed to download books via your computer.  I have never heard of anyone not being able to do that, though I gather there are ways for Amazon to know what country you're in and know if you should be paying the higher prices or not.  They may send an e-mail and ask if your country is set properly; just respond politely with the facts of the situation and you'll be fine.

And it's possible that the WN would work if you have the Kindle with the Global cell phone.  

Of course, not actually being in Korea, I can't say for sure. . . .


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

i talked to kindle CS, and they said it works. the guy i talked to seemed a lil unsure, but he said it should work according to what he had on file. i've read other posts on other sites and they say it works as well. 

however, the 3g does NOT work. there is some kind of problem between the 3g capabilities between the kindle and the korean 3g network. via usb works fine though


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

E|Lector should be able to help you. Send him a PM.

Follow this link to the man you need to talk to.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23766.msg444096.html#msg444096

My step-daughter is in Busan now, teaching English. But she does not have a Kindle with her. I know she has very fast, very reliable internet access.


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

the whole overseas thing is kind of moot at this point. you can just use USB transfer for everything. i have 70+ books on my kindle and haven't paid for any so far

i still don't get how or why the nook restricts IP addresses. that's really dumb.


----------

